# Doberman



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

Friday Night, we found a doberman in our front yard.

He is as sweet as he could be, and he was walking around trying to lick the stray cat in our neighborhood. The cat wasn't pleased by this, but he wasn't fazed by it. He is so calm and chill.

He is neutered and seems to know a LOT of commands and basic manners. Someone has spent a lot of time with him. He doesn't have a micro chip. I have posted flyers up in vet's offices, shelters, and online on the different fb groups for our area. So far, no one has come forward.

We went and got him a booster vaccine and his rabies on saturday at a walk in clinic.

He seems to have some skin allergies. He was COVERED in fleas so we took him to be groomed, and those are now gone. He isn't itching as much. I think the skin problems are from the fleas. I have been rubbing coconut oil on the areas and it seems to be helping. He has been eating our dog's grain free food, and that seems to have helped too.

Is there anything else I can do for his skin?

He also seems to have a small tumor on his side. By feeling it, it seems to be a fatty tumor, which I read dobermans are prone to them in older age.

We have a vet appt for him this coming Saturday if no one has claimed him by then. We will continue to search for his owners, of course. I am going on my lunch bread to put an add in the paper. We did post that they must provide proof of ownership. However, in the mean time, I don't want to see him so uncomfortable from his skin issues.

Thank you!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

You are this pup's angel, thank you for helping him!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

You're so wonderful to take this boy in...he may have been dumped, sadly. When I worked in rescue we saw a lot of turnover in military areas. 

I'm a big fan of Dobies. When I was a vet tech I was always happy to see one, because they were so easy to work with and sweet. I think they get a bad rap?


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing.. I told DH that they may have dumped him if this tumor just popped up all of a sudden. Thinking they couldn't afford the vet bills or any other number of reasons. We will keep searching. In NC, we have to search for 10 days then he becomes legally ours.

I have heard that they have a bad rap too, but this guy is seriously the sweetest. He doesn't seem to want to play with toys or anything. He is more content with just sitting beside me next to the couch watching tv.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

You will be rewarded for your kindness!


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thank you!

Does anyone have any clue what else I could do for his skin right now?

I gave him benedryl to help with the itching a little while ago, and I have been putting the coconut oil on his skin.

I'm thinking I could also add the coconut oil to some food for him?


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Is he doing okay on the new food? No diarrhea? if so, you could add just a tiny bit of coconut oil to his food, like a 1/4 tsp, twice a day, and see how he does.

It's going to take some time for all those flea bites to heal up and healing is itchy, as well. He's so lucky to have ended up with you!

P.S. Don't look too hard...he's clearly in a better home!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Moose15 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Does anyone have any clue what else I could do for his skin right now?
> 
> ...


Yes I'd do the coconut oil in a kong or in his meal. Just not more an a tablespoon to start, it can give him loose stool.

Lance has CO every morning in his Kong with a bit of peanut butter.
Since starting this he hasn't had any hot spots!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Bless your big Golden heart for taking him in and caring for him!


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Is he doing okay on the new food? No diarrhea? if so, you could add just a tiny bit of coconut oil to his food, like a 1/4 tsp, twice a day, and see how he does.
> 
> It's going to take some time for all those flea bites to heal up and healing is itchy, as well. He's so lucky to have ended up with you!
> 
> P.S. Don't look too hard...he's clearly in a better home!


Seems to be doing fine. He hasn't eaten much of it.. Kinda picking at it, throwing some to the side, etc. Hopefully he will start eating more of it soon. I am going to add in CO tonight to his dinner. 

I'm not looking too vet hard. I have plastered everywhere with ads of a found Doberman. However, I'm thinking no one will come forward for him. I'm betting they didn't want to deal with the skin problems or the tumor. He looks SO much better already than when we first found him.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

He is beautiful, and I have a feeling now your new baby!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a sweetheart! As far as the fatty tumor goes, maybe a 1/2 teaspoon of turmeric mixed in with each meal might shrink it.

Also, you could mix up a solution of 1/2 distilled water & 1/2 organic apple cider vinegar in a spray bottle. Get him completely soaked with this, and let him air dry. This'll help the itching. Do be careful with this solution if he has any oozing or open sores; wait til any sores are healed before using it.


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

Wendy427 said:


> What a sweetheart! As far as the fatty tumor goes, maybe a 1/2 teaspoon of turmeric mixed in with each meal might shrink it.
> 
> Also, you could mix up a solution of 1/2 distilled water & 1/2 organic apple cider vinegar in a spray bottle. Get him completely soaked with this, and let him air dry. This'll help the itching. Do be careful with this solution if he has any oozing or open sores; wait til any sores are healed before using it.


Thank you, I will try both of those! He did have open sores, but they have now closed up and scabbed. Funny what a little TLC will do for a pup.

He has very quickly stolen our hearts. I never realized I could fall for another dog, but this guy is a special gentle giant.


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

We have started calling him Titan.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Moose15 said:


> Thank you, I will try both of those! He did have open sores, but they have now closed up and scabbed. Funny what a little TLC will do for a pup.
> 
> He has very quickly stolen our hearts. I never realized I could fall for another dog, but this guy is a special gentle giant.


In May 2014, my family had a reunion in Wisconsin. The owners of the place we stayed at had 2 Dobermans. Such beautiful dogs, and yes, gentle giants, both!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Bless you for taking him in. I had one for 14 years. Shiloh was a sweetheart, so gentle and yet very protective. If she saw a small child she'd automatically sit and just dance on her front feet in excitement. She also developed the fatty tumors. The last one the vet said to just leave as it was more dangerous to put her under at her age than to just leave it alone.


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

Well. We had a great vet visit on Friday.

He DOES have a chip, but the information is not correct.  However, we found out his name is Diesel.

He is Heartworm Negative, The hair loss is from allergies, as his skin scrape came back negative, and the tumor is fatty. *Let's out huge sigh of relief*

He does have hook worms though.  They got him up to date on all his shots, gave him a shot of something for the itching that should last 6 weeks, gave him a steroid and antibiotic, and wormed him.

He seems to be so much happier now, and he even started playing with the pups. He wasn't playing at all before, just laying around. He is a huge bed hog. He growled at a fly buzzing around the door and his little nub was smooshed to his booty. I almost fell over laughing. 

I am trying to post more pictures, but my computer is being super slow. Urgh


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

It sounds like he is healthy except for the hookworms that should disappear with the worm medicine. I'm glad the skin issues are just allergies and he is heartworm negative!! Also great news about the fatty tumor. I'm glad to hear he is starting to play. Maybe he was just laying around because he wasn't feeling the best. Once he returns to good health you will see his personality come out! Are you going to keep his Diesel name or change it to Titan? I think he looks more like a Titan. It's _sort of_ too bad his chip info was wrong but I think he's in a better place now.  From that picture it looks like he fits right in with your crew!


----------

